# Competition in Raleigh, NC - Timers Wanted



## willtri4 (Nov 16, 2015)

So my friend and I are having a comp in Raleigh in early April, and were wondering who would be interested and if anyone could contribute stackmats/displays.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 16, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> So my friend and I are having a comp in Raleigh in early April, and were wondering who would be interested and if anyone could contribute stackmats/displays.



For my comp, I had enough that I was able to buy a timer, and could have gotten a display pretty easily. See what you can take from your budget. Also, ask your delegate how many he has.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 16, 2015)

Also displays are not necessary, but they do look nice. And I'm sure you're going to get a lot of interest!

Edit: also in 2013 there were 41 ppl in Raleigh for a comp, I'd estimate >50 for sure!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 17, 2015)

Also, you could contact Chris tran! We have a set for GA, but I'm sure that one way or another y'all could be able to use them


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2015)

Is this going to be an official competition?

If Jacob's going, then I'm sure we can find one way or another to get timers to you if you need them.
However, I noticed that your competition isn't on WCA, so have you contacted your local delegate (Chester?) regarding timers?


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 19, 2015)

If this is an official comp. me and all my friends are going. Let me know with any details


----------



## ZFOPCubing (Nov 19, 2015)

ReneFloresVlogs said:


> If this is an official comp. me and all my friends are going. Let me know with any details



I'm the friend that's helping with the comp. This will be an official comp.


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah. I talked to the other guy about it and i will most likely staff there. So awesome. And i just got my gans 356S today from speedcubeshop.com


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Nov 20, 2015)

ReneFloresVlogs said:


> Yeah. I talked to the other guy about it and i will most likely staff there. So awesome. And i just got my gans 356S today from speedcubeshop.com



I will be one of the staff members there. Thank you for helping out NC speedcubing.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 20, 2015)

You guys need another staff member? I'm happy to help out with Judging/Scrambling/Running, as long as I am able to make it. I mean, Raleigh is approx 4-5 hours away, so I don't see why I can't go.

Also, what are the confirmed events so far?


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 20, 2015)

No problem, hope to see you guys there


----------



## SFCuber (Dec 25, 2015)

Where (Address)/when (exact date) will it be? I should be going.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 25, 2015)

SFCuber said:


> Where (Address)/when (exact date) will it be? I should be going.


We're not sure yet. It looks like June at the earliest.


----------



## SFCuber (Dec 26, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Also, you could contact Chris tran! We have a set for GA, but I'm sure that one way or another y'all could be able to use them



Or Chester Lian. I'm not sure how many he has, but he's closer. (A sponsor would be cool too)


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Dec 26, 2015)

SFCuber said:


> Or Chester Lian. I'm not sure how many he has, but he's closer. (A sponsor would be cool too)



All of those details are being worked out by the organizer and the delegate.


----------

